# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  300+ secret recipes (Restaurants)

## Justin Case

PDF   Adobe reader

http://www.posterwall.com/attachment...3&d=1284863695

----------


## Rick

I have a book with restaurant recipes that I've been looking for for months. I have no idea what I've done with it. Thank you!! This is great.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got a book titled More Super Secret Restaurant Recipes It's got some pretty good stuff in it.....or should I say following the recipes yields some pretty good stuff.

----------


## Rick

The one I have (had?) is Top Secret Restaurant Recipes. I've had that thing for years.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - yours (when you find it) and mine are by the same author.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Rick....what ever you do, don't look at pages 157/158. :Drool:

----------


## Rick

"Recently I've had an opportunity to go back and improve  the recipe for the Hostess Twinkie clone found on page  47 of the first book, "Top Secret Recipes." Specifically, *I wanted to make the creme filling more stable, using  non-dairy ingredients, so that it could not spoil* and would  be easier to make. Here now, is the much improved recipe..."

It's like dying and going to Heaven. Sweets and preservatives...the two food groups.

----------

